# Beating existential thoughts in a nutshell



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

You can't deny that for the rest of your life, you'll be faced with this world and this universe 24/7. No matter how hard you think your life is unreal, that things have changed, whatever else- it's ALL in your head and has no impact on this objective reality which is VERY separate from your mind. No matter what, you will be HERE, and why the hell would you waste your existence trying to convince myself that you're not?

You can't argue that you're not here, so don't question it. Just BE. Seize your life, stop questioning it.


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

I always remind myself that most people don't have DP, so to them Im a person without DP


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

Its too scary


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

Spadde said:


> Its too scary


It's a scary thought, but by facing it you prove it wrong. Nothing to fear but fear in the first place, and you're a huge leap forward.


----------

